# Pixie's House of Buns



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 27, 2007)

Chapter One: How I got Spank <3

When I was 16, I signed up for a "Work Experience" class, because I wanted to work with animals. Now my number one choice was the SPCA, but I was told highschool students have been banned from the SPCA due to some conflicts. Earlier that year, I was the captain of one of the SPCA's fundraising teams, so when the manager found out I wanted to "work" at the SPCA for a week, he allowed me to do my work experience there.

Oh I was sooooo excited!! But even on day 1, I was drawn to the bunny room. I just couldn't leave!! I met some of the amazing bunny volunteers, and all of them asked me "Have you met Olga?" "No, I haven't" "Well just be a little becareful, she's not too fond of younger people hovering over the buns".

I met Olga on the second day of my work experience day. I kept my distance from her, because my work experience teacher kept reminding me if I screwed up or p*ssed anyone off, then I would be soley responsible for having all highschool students banned once again. 

Exactly 15 min. before my day was up, I heard yelling come from inside the bunny room. I walked over there, and found Olga screaming over her phone. She hung up, and I asked what was wrong. She told me the four bunnies on the floor - let me go back a step. The shelter was already full of bunnies, but four more came and they had to be placed in guinea pig cages on the floor. The man in changed of all lower mainland SPCA's - Bob Busch- decided to drop by, saw the four buns, and had them ordered to be put down. Now it was 4:45, they were going to be put down at 5:30. Everybody she was calling was not picking up, and she was desperately running out of time.

I looked at the four bunnies - Mimi, a 3 year old dwarf Himalayin, Diesel, a 4 month old New Zealand, Cabby - a 3 month old Netherland Dwarf, and Spank - a 2 month old Himalayin Lop-Eared Cross. Spank ran from the other side of his cage and sniffed my finger, and looked at me with those beady little brown eyes. The dilemna! "My parents would KILL me!" But at the same time, I knew deep down that he was mine.

I convinced my mom over the phone, with a "He'll be gone in two weeks, I swear". And so I brought him home. Glen was the only one who picked up his phone, he was on his way to a party but he quickly turned his car around and raced to the shelter. He took Diesel. Cabby was taken home by another volunteer. And Olga squeezed in poor Mimi in her shelter.

That night, I had him in bed with me. I checked him over and found cuts, bruises, and dried blood. He had been abused. The person who found him, said he was slowly stepping around as if he was afraid of everything. So it was easy to catch him. My brother and my dad came in, and little Spank flipped out. He became deathly afraid and started attacking. He did this with all boys.

The next couple of days, I noticed something wasn't right. He'd be asleep in my lap, or next to me in bed. Then his eyes would shoot open, he'd jump up, shake his head, then start running in circles trying to attack everything in his way - including me. He went to the vet, and we discoved he had bipolar disorder. I refused to put him on any drugs, and decided the best cure was some tough TLC. 

Spank grew up in my foster care to a teenager, and I knew there was no way I could give him up. Then I got that call, the call that he had a foster family lined up for him. At first, I pretended to be happy. I called them to ensure they knew he needed special care, and he was already making progress. "And if there was any reason you didn't want him anymore, just give me a call, leave him in a cage on your doorstep and I'll came get him. I don't need a reason, you don't need to talk to me, just leave him on the doorstep and I'll come get him."

Olga took him to get neutered, and I said my goodbyes with a fade full of tears. He had his surgery the next day, and so I called Olga the day after to see how he was doing. "He's not doing so well... he refuses to eat, move, and he seems really depressed." My heart just died the second I heard that, and then I got really sick. I called everyday for the next week. She had to force feed him and everything. I called once more to confess that I didn't want to give him and I wanted to see him. She brought him over that weekend - I opened the box with a piece of romaine lettuce on my lap, and Spank jumped out of the box, onto my lap and engulfed the romaine in just a couple mouthfuls <3

Olga asked me to return to the shelter as a bunny volunteer that night. Spank had clearly changed my life. My whole life revolves around bunnies. I'm hugely involved with bunnies at most shelters, now I house a total of five, and I want to be a bunny vet.

Spank just turned two this month =]

Here's him taking a break from a long day's run:










I caught him on the bed this morning!


----------



## polly (Oct 28, 2007)

My eyes filled up with tears reading that, i find it really hard to understand how people can abuse animals esp. rabbits 

But he must really love you and he must have been pining foryou thats so nice I am really glad you got to keep him he is really gorgeous


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 28, 2007)

What a special story and what a special bun. I'm so glad you two have such a connection...

Peg


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, sweetheart. And he is just soooo gorgeous.

So where's chapter 2?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 29, 2007)

Lolz thanks!! =]

I should've mentioned, after 8 months - his bipolar disorder became dormant, and then disappeared. Yay for Spank!!

It was a tough 8 months. I remember one time, I was only giving him a kiss on the nose when his bipolar disorder appeared - and he bit the insides of my nose! And another time, I was trying to get up to put him back in the cage, and he jumped and bit my butt, and he hung there. Talk about OW.

During that 8 months, I had various male friends come over to show Spank that they wouldn't hurt him. The first one went pretty bad, as Spank jumped and bit him on the neck...O_O. But he soon learned that we would never hurt him.

Glen decided to adopt Diesel, even though he had just adopted a new bun earlier that week. Cabby came back to Olga's bunny shelter, and got adopted into a wonderful home, and so did Mimi!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 29, 2007)

He's adorable! His story is amazing.

Bunnies can have bipolar?


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2007)

Ouch :shock:and i thought the bites i have had were bad !! I'm glad it went away though


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 1, 2007)

I think I have time to start chapter 2 =P

Chapter 2 - Muffy and Labrador <3

I mentioned how it took eight months to finally control Spank's bipolar disorder, and how I became a regular SPCA Rabbit Volunteer.

Eight months and TWO WEEKS after I got Spank (And only two weeks after his "episodes" have cleared up), I decided to go down to the shelter on my only day off, a Thursday, and visit poor Miss Muffy.

Now, Muffy was first dumped at the shelter when she was seven and a half. And Labrador was found as a stray two month old baby (Just like Spank!). A man came in and adopted the two and bonded them together. That's right, he bonded a two month old baby with a seven and a half year old senior. He might've though it was cute them, trying to make them mother and son or something, I don't know. But did he think what would happen when they grew up and Muffy got sick? The age difference is huge!

After only eight months of adopting the two, he dumped them back in the shelter during Spring Break. His excuse? "I'm moving and I can't take them with me". So now poor Miss Muffy is eight and a half, and Labrador is 10 months. Seniors in any shelter almost never find homes. Muffy and Labrador were in the shelter for a second time, and after five months of living there again - Muffy got sick.

For almost a week, she hardly had moved. Lost more than half her weight, and had a foul odor coming from her. The Vet took one look at her and said she was at the end of her rope. They decided it was best to just put her down, but no one would have the time to make sure Labrador was ok. So a stupid decision by management decided to have Labrador put down as well.

I know that sounds cruel, and it is! But let me tell you about our summer situation. Now every Easter, Petcetera sells well over 50 baby bunnies. And when those baby bunnies grow up in the summer, guess where the majority of them show up? At the SPCA. We have them in cages on the floors, on the shelves, in the kitchen, and even in the hospital! AND there's a waiting list after that.

So management wanted Labrador's cage space. =T

Now I can continue my story =P I went to go visit poor Miss Muffy on my day off - looking at her made my eyes fill up with tears. I just thought it wasn't fair. For her to die in a shelter like this? To NEVER have had a permanent home. And for Labrador to suffer for no reason? Acme, the Rabbit Volunteer on Thursday spoke in a very, non chalent, knowing I'd say no anyways, "Why don't you just take them?". "Take them?" It was too late. Within a second, that thought would not leave my head and I was determined to get them home with me.

I waited for Olga to come in. Olga founded and is the president of Vancouver Rabbit Rescue and Advocacy, the Vancouver chapter of Rabbit House Society. She is also in charge of rabbits at the Vancouver SPCA. It must've been three hours that I waited. Another bunny pair showed up at the shelter within that time period.

Finally! She arrived. I immediately brought up the question with her, and she agreed with me 100%. She quickly went to go talk to the manager, telling him how I could let Muffy die in a quiet peaceful environment, and take care of Labrador until Winter arrived where a cage would be available for him. So that was my contract with the shelter. They're mine until Muffy dies, and then Labrador is with me until Winter. The Vet gave me her assumption - Muffy would go anytime from two days to two weeks.

Now the hard part - convincing my mom. Oh there was no way my dad was going to know. Absolutely no way. I called my mom, who immediately said the weirdest thing "ANOTHER animal? April, you're addicted to bringing home something every couple months. Oh why can't you be addcited to drugs, then atleast you're normal" Haha that totally cracked me up. You see, my mom is a very religious woman, who hates animals.

I convinced her with a "Muffy's going to die no more than two weeks! Then Labrador's just with me until Winter".

Sneaking them in the house was hard, and I think I was slightly caught by my dad. As he said to my brother (Which I found very odd, I think my parents switched bodies that day) "You know, you can tell her she doesn't need to sneak them in when I'm here".

I put them in Spank's cage, as Spank was free range anyways and hardly used his cage. I bought a higher protein pellet brand for Muffy, and she had no problem eating it. I found out that foul odor coming from her was urine burns =[ It turns out, she had been spayed incorrectly and her bladder had been tampered with. So she has aboslutely no control over her bladder. At the time, she wasn't moving her right leg, so she couldn't move her butt up to pee like most bunnies. So instead, she was urinating all over her legs and hips - causing major urine burns and scars. She must've been screaming in pain. The poor girl...

I gave her a bath, and removed as much dead fur from her legs and hips as I could. Urine contained in the fur calls for some harsh bacteria to be growing there. I bought Hexadine (An antibiotic flush that kills urine trapt on the skin, and heals urine scars), and used it on her. Wow, did she ever flinch in pain. When that was all over, I put them outside on a beautiful summer's day - hoping Muffy could get all the love and attention and happyness she could before she passed on.

Two days had passed, and it wasn't her time yet. Two weeks had passed, and it wasn't her time either. In fact, she made a complete recovery. She gained her weight back, and became the bunny with a bottomless pit for a stomach. She was like cookie monster - but for vegetables!

The uncontrolled bladder will clearly never get any better, and she has the littler box concept backwards (She thinks you must put your two front feet in front of the litterbox, and stick your butt outside to pee. Oh it's so funny! =P ) Her leg still wasn't being used, so I took her to the Vet. It turned out she had knee arthritis, and so she's on medication for that.

After 10 months of fostering, I had decided to become their forever permanent home! And I adopted the two <3 I have now had them for 1 year and 2 1/2 months =]

I do have a picture of them, but we seem to have caught Muffy at a bad moment - where she peed without control. I do give them a different blanket every day! And if it's bad, then twice a day. You can see poor Muffy just pees everywhere =[

Ehh.. I really don't want to put this picture up, but I feel it shows what the poor girl has been though. And NEVER LET YOUR BUNNY BE SPAYED BY A VET WHO'S NOT BUNNY SAVVY!!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's a picture of Labrador in his NIC condo.

 Labrador <3 :


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

Chapter Three: Miss Savvy Pants, aka Savannah <3

Only a year had past since the day I had taken Muffy and Labrador home when my boyfriend, Vince, decided he wanted a bunny too.

It was akward for me. You see, when Vince and I started dating a year ago - he HATED animals. He thought they were disgusting, and only good for pooping. He never had a pet, so therefore he never understood the joys of owning and caring for something.

Last June, I was put in a very bad situation. The day after report cards, the day after my grade 12 year had ended - my dad said to me "If I see those rabbits by the end of the week, I'm throwing them in the streets, along with my mouse". Argh, I was furious and realized it was my time to leave.

Luckily, I saved up enough money and left home. I didn't immediatly find an animal friendly accomodation as it was VERY short notice. And so my friend had to look after Spank, Muffy, Labrador, and my mouse, Bella. After only 3 weeks of living there, Vince and his roommate got into a fight and he was getting kicked out. He convinced me to move out with him, and so my buns once again got shuffled to another friend's house, as I needed the time to pack and move and I felt absolutely terrible.

I ended up moving into a very nice house where the landlord said to me "I don't care if you have 20 bunnies! They're so cute =] "

So here Vince and I am, with three bunnies who have their own rooms - shared with a mouse of course. Not even two weeks in, Vince mentions that he would love a bunny. 

Let me back track a little. Over the last couple months, I started needing help at the shelter. And Vince would come and help me even though he didn't want to. He met a lionhead named Snowy, who was a dwarf albino lionhead. Or in Vince's words "Zombie bunny!". He adored Snowy, but Snowly was adopted the following weekend. Ever since there was a lionhead in the shelter, Vince came down to visit it. He began talking about lionheads non stop, and this eventually led to the conversation of him adopting a lionhead.

We went down to the shelter with hopes of adopting a female lionhead to bond with Spank. Since I volunteered, I knew we had one female lionhead named "Bonjoo". Oh, Spank and Bonjoo had love at first sight and we were determined she was ours. I left a "April is going to adopt her, please do not adopt to anyone else" note. And within two days, she was adopted to someone else =T Thanks a lot guys!

Vince was crushed. I went on the craigslist pet page for the first time that day just to look at it. The first ad? "Free lionhead bunnies to a good home". Could it have been just a weird coincidence? I emailed the poster, explaining my position at the shelter. She immediatly replied telling me she would be glad to give me a bun as she felt she trusted me already. She was good bun owner, and carefully screened all applicants.

She had two lionheads herself, a male and a female - who were both scheduled for their spay and neuter on the same day. The day before, he kids put them together because "they missed each other". Lolz, they missed each other enough to make babies. So once again, we put Spank in the van and we drove 2 hours to White Rock, Canada to meet three lionhead sisters.

Spank loved the brown sister, but she HATED him. It was like highschool for the little guy. Janice wanted me to take her favorite - the calico. But it being her favorite, I didn't want to part her with the little one. Besides, it was really up to Spank. Spank licked the white and black one a few times, and ran away. He'd return to her. So we decided to take the black and white one - she also happened to be Vince's favorite. That night, we named her "Savannah", and we were so happy! But unfortunately, Spank hates Savannah when she's in his bedroom. Outside of his bedroom, they're a great couple. After a month, we just gave up completely, and we're housing them separately. Savannah's NIC condo is currently under construction, and she'll love it there. We're planning to house her with the fosters.

Everyone, meet Savannah!












--------------------------------

Savannah's two sisters:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

More picture time!!

 Muffy and Labrador in their NIC cage:






















Such love <3


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

Chapter 4: Foster bunny Royce! <3

Wow, so not even a month after Miss Savvy Pants (Savannah) arrives, I get an email from Vancouver Rabbit Rescue and Advocacy president and founder - Olga Betts.


```
Hi April,

I was wondering if you could help this girl. She is having a hard 
time because her mother's boyfriend won't let her bring her bunny 
home. She was wanting me to foster him for her for a year but I can't 
do that. Maybe you could work out something with her? I am wanting to 
help her but can't think of anyone to foster except, maybe you.  The 
bunny needs to be neutered but she said she could get that done.

Olga
```
Knowing that I could NEVER turn down a bunny in need, I immediately replied with a "yes". But little did I know - he was coming the next day =P

When I first joined the forums, I saw a girl trying to relocate her rabbit in the Vancouver area. Never did I ever realize that the girl on the forums was the same girl who contacted VRRA for help. She changed her mind from re-locating to finding a foster home for a year because she could never part with him. (And after homing him for only a month, I can see why she adores him to death).

Of course, we keep in touch and she visits every now and then! Even though she's a good hour drive away. But Royce is the sweetest bun alive! He's so gentle and mellow, or he's a hyper happy-go-lucky guy. Although he's not neutered, he acts like a neutered bun. He never chews the wires, doesn't spray, and even if he just has to poop out a coco puff, he goes in his litter box.

Unless Miss Savvy Pants comes out - then he turns into the common horny unneutered house bun =P

Welcome foster bunny Royce!

--------------------------

What a good boy <3






He jumped onto the table and knocked everything down!! =O But we still love him!






And his most favorite spot in the whole house....






The fireplace!


-April


----------



## binkies (Nov 29, 2007)

You are so wonderful! Giving that baby a chance to be go back home when they are ready. Thank you!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww thanks Binkies!


Heres some more fun pics of Savannah!





















-April


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 30, 2007)

I possibly have two more buns on their way!

Kimberly, an older blind rabbit who was found in a run down part of the city. She came in to the Vancouver SPCA half blind in one eye. After being transferred to the Vancouver Rabbit Rescue and Advocacy, she became blind in both eyes. She currently has an abcess on her right ear - she is now at the Vet's to have it cut off. When she is ready, I will be fostering her to adopt.

Remember when 40 rabbits at the Montreal SPCA were endangered of being euthanized? I went through their Petfinders list and found the exact lionhead I was looking for. We (Vince and I) were looking for a black lionhead with a subtle lion hair style, to match our white lionhead, Miss Savannah, who also have a subtle lion style. Knowing that it was too long of a strech, I emailed the small animal coordiator, as well as MsBinky, with just a tiny glimmer of hope for the male lionhead, Basilic. When I saw that the small animal coordiator for the Montreal SPCA had replied saying "If you can arrange all this, and are willing to pay Basilic's air fare, then he's all yours" Ohhhh how happy I was!! I hope little Basilic would be ok up there.







Wouldn't he and Savannah just make a totally awesome love bun couple?

Savannah & Basilic <3


----------



## cheryl (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow..i loved reading your blog....and what a wonderful person you are to help out these bunnies in need.

There is so many gorgeous bunnies,that they're all my favourites 

Cheryl


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 30, 2007)

I just got off the phone with West Jet, and it's only going to cost me $67.84 to fly him over from Montreal to Vancouver!! What a relief, I was expecting around $200! We're changing his name a little, he's going from Basilic to Basilisk. My boyfriend thinks it's cooler that way lolz. But if he were to fly with someone, it would be $50.

I was really thinking of flying to Montreal myself and picking him up. It's only a two hour flight I believe, and I certainly don't want him flying cargo. =[ I want to go to Montreal to pick him up!

Oh little Basilisk! I'm sending over the carrier as well as the money soon, and I hope to get you here sometime in December! I hope your fly wouldn't be too scary for you =[


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 6, 2007)

Two years ago on this day, you ran up to me when I found out you were to be euthanized and you licked my index finger. I'm guessing it was because I fed you a carrot earlier and you wanted another =P But after looking into your adorable little brown eyes, I had to make sure you were going to be safe, and I had to make sure you were going to be my little boy.

Happy two year anniversary SPANK!






His first picture taken <3 ....Right before he got neutered =P

And after he came back from his neuter - he was only 4 months old, and he certainly had to grow into those ears!! What a messy baby <3


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 8, 2007)

Newest picture of Spank taken an hour ago <3 






And two more pictures of lovable Royce =]












--------------------

Bah, I know Labrador and Royce look exactly the same in the pictures =[

Royce is a Holland Lop, while Labrador is half English Lop. While Royce is all curvy and cute ( =P ), Labrador has the pointed facial stucture, and his ears are just a tad longer than the average lop.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 9, 2007)

Need I say more?

Picture heavy: Spank, and Savannah. 


Savannah:








































 Spank:

He is a very messy boy, look how he keeps his bedroom!! Yes, Spank has his own bedroom - along with his very own bed. What a spoiled baby :bunnydance:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy birthday ROYCE!! You turn TWO today!!! <3 Maybe we'll make you a (small) banana cake, with two craisens on top =P


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 6, 2008)

It's been so long since I've posted here.

For the last two months, Kimberly (The blind rabbit)'s health had been hitting low points. She had to stay at the shelter, and so I accepted that she wasn't in the best interest to come here.

With the extra space to foster something in need, I agreed to take in four bonded guinea pigs from SARS. 

I then got word from my rabbit shelter this morning that Kimberly is doing A LOT better, getting spayed this Tuesday, and will be joining my household sometime next week! And I got word from SARS that the guinea pigs will be arriving sometime in the next couple weeks..


Kimberly has been through A LOT - becoming blind, found in a very dangerous part of the city, accumulated an abcess while in the shelter, became very sick, and is now getting spayed. PLEASE KEEP HER IN YOUR THOUGHTS! <3


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 7, 2008)

ROYCE - What is your head in?!?!

It's an empty Starbucks dessert bag. It was full of cinnamon straws that Vince had just finished and set down. Royce ran over, jumped up on the coach, and stuck his head in it. Don't worry, he didn't get a single crumb!


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, I totally missed your latest chapters. Sounds like your house is becoming very full. Lucky you! 

What is the latest with little Basilisk? Van->Montreal is about 4 hours on the way there and 4.5 hours on the way back.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 8, 2008)

Basilic - I don't plan on giving up on him. Vince and I agreed that Kimberly and Basilic would be our final two. The flight that Wendy was supposed to take him along didn't work out - The biggest reason was that her flight was Air Canada. Air Canada stopped flying animals weeks before Basilisk was scheduled to fly over. I don't have the money to go and get him myself because I just paid for school entirely by myself, and so my bank account is recovering as a result =P

The Montreal SPCA and I both agreed that he will not be flying cargo, and will only be a carry one with someone.

Savannah is getting spayed next month, and I need to save for her first. After Savannah is spayed, I will once again save up for Basilic (If he is still available of course!), and Vince and I will fly over and get him! <3

But of course, I also hope that someone in Montreal who loves rabbits and is quite savvy about them falls in love with Basilic and takes him home. Sometimes I worry about the stress of a flight on poor Basilic.

-April


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey! I have an animal lover friend in Montreal who may make the trip over at some point. So awesome. I'll contact her and let you know if/when she decides to make the trip. She is the sweetest girl in the world.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 9, 2008)

Awwww thank you so much! That's so sweet <3

I wanted to visit Kimberly at the Vet's and pick her up, but I had school from 10:30 am - 7:00 pm. The shelter picked her up for me. I don't have a phone, so I can't call and ask how my girl is doing. The best I can do is hope they read my email and reply!


----------



## swanlake (Jan 9, 2008)

wow, this is the first time i read this blog and all i can say is that you are amazing. I think that all you have done for these buns is truly incredible.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 10, 2008)

Aww thank you Swanlake! That is so sweet <3 :wiggle

Savannah's NIC cage is now complete, and in the livingroom. Of course it's driving Royce insane. He loves that NIC cage, he even started bringing toys from his cage to the NIC cage, and he would start sleeping in there of course. He's also madly inlove with Savannah 

I got word last night that my little Kimmy came out of the spay alright! She spent the night at the Vet's just in case, and then was picked up by the shelter. She'll recover there, and then move her tiny little fuzzy butt over here!

I was so worried about her getting spayed yesterday, that I fell behind in my Biology class. It's worth it though, I already love her so much =] I remember when Spank got neutered two years ago, I worried over it so much - I made myself extremely sick!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 18, 2008)

Please please please Miss Muffy... pull through for me.

On Monday night, I noticed you were limping. 

On Tuesday night, I gave you your bath because you had started to sit in your own waste. I noticed that Labrador had ripped out your scab inbetween your shoulder blades. Because it was midnight, I couldn't bring you to a vet. So I sat and I cried. You stopped walking as much, you stopped eating like you used to, your eyes were half shut and your teeth were grinding every 30 seconds... I felt horrible for not being able to do much..

On Wednesday morning, I called the top three rabbit savvy vets - all of whom were booked for the next couple days. I began calling vets who had experience with rabbits... they were either booked, the rabbit vet wasn't in until the weekend, or you were just too risky to handle. I sat in the back at work and cried my eyes out. I became a wreck not knowing what to do. When finally King George Exotic Animal Hospital called and said the Vet would love to have you the very next day. You tried to hold on by eating a little, and you were still pooping.

On Thursday at 9 am, I carried you and Labrador two cities over by bus and train. You had minor back sugery to close the wound.

On Friday afternoon I had picked you two up. The vet did an amazing job with you, but you continued to deteriorate. You know only lie down, using your back legs to push you forward. I now have to force feed you critical care, water, and antibiotics. I blame myself entirely for everything.

Miss Muffy I'm so sorry. Please hang in there for me.. I will do everything I can to help you every step of the way.

Please... :bigtears:


----------



## swanlake (Jan 19, 2008)

oh my! i hope muffy feels better.

it hurts to see your buns in so much pain, i know. don't blame yourself though, you take good care of your buns, they are truly lucky to have you.

i will pray for muffy.ray:

i hope everything turns out ok. feel better.:hug:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 19, 2008)

Muffy:

At 11:15 pm, I went to give you your final feeding for the night. As I opened the door, you lay there silent and restless. I didn't see you breathe.. I didn't hear your little soft whimpers. You had crossed the rainbow bridge..

I sit here, an emotional wreck. I can't stop crying, I can't stop shaking, I can't breathe, I just can't do anything. I'm so sorry I couldn't take you to the vet's sooner, I'm so sorry for everything. :bigtears:

I took you and Labrador home only a year and a half ago.. You were already 8 1/2, while Labrador was only 10 months. And in that year and a half, you really enlightened my life. You one of the main reasons why I got involved in rescues. Why I was so involved with seniors in shelters.

I really don't know how to move on now. You were my little girl.. my special little girl. Will I bond Labrador with another bun? No. No I won't. You were Labrador's girl, and I can't bring myself to feel as if I'm replacing you.

Miss Muffy, you will truly have a forever place in my heart. My baby girl... I already miss you so much.

Binky free sweet beautiful Muffy.

:rainbow::bunnyangel::rip::cry1::bawl:


----------



## Pipp (Jan 19, 2008)

:sad:

April, honestly, getting her to the vet sooner was unlikely to have done much good in this case, aggressive treatment may well have caused her to leave that much sooner. They get so fragile when they get that old, she didn't have much in her to fight anything, be it illness OR treatment. 

And just let Labrador tell you what he wants to do. You may want to put Muffy in with him for a few minutes so he knows for sure she's gone, if they weren't together at the time.... although he probably knows. That may have been why he was distancing himself from her to begin with. Bunnies can sense these things, and react in strange ways. Aggression towards a terminally ill mate is not unusual.

So sorry for your loss. 



sas :tears2:


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh April, I'm so sorry. Please don't blame yourself.

You stepped up for her when you took her in, and gave her the best life.

((hugs))


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 19, 2008)

Labrador is acting both nonchalent, and then upset. He picked up his favorite toy and placed it under her chin. I told him I'd be sure to keep the toy next to her urn, along with her stuffed bunny - Puffy.

Because I have work today, my boyfriend will be bringing Muffy to the vet's to have her cremated.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 20, 2008)

I was just reading this and looking at the photos of Muffy and Labrador.

I can't help but cry. I am thinking tho, at least she had the love of him for her final years and they have had you. Think of the ones that wouldn't have made it. You saved them from a horrible fate....... 

:hug:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 20, 2008)

Labrador is eating vegetables, thank goodness. He isn't touching his pellets much, but he is eating his daily papaya tablet. He stopped going in the litter box, and I can't tell if he's eating his hay or not.

He is now trying to destroy the NIC cage. Jumping on the levels and trying to pop out the connectors. I guess I'll have to redo the NIC cage with zip ties this time.

Ashley, Royce's owner, was supposed to come over today at 11 am. But I explained to her last night that I was a little upset about Muffy and if it'd be alright if she could come over on Monday instead. She was very sweet about it and offered her support.

I can't stop looking at Labrador and Muffy's pictures together as well =[ Now I come home to a lonely little boy, instead of seeing my love bun couple. I wish I had more pictures of them.

I have a table that I will be using as Muffy's memorial. When I redo Labrador's NIC cage this week, I will place the table fairly close to his NIC cage. There, it'll have her urn, her stuffed bunny "Puffy", and the toy that Labrador placed under her chin. I want to get a picture of Muffy on it as well... but I don't have a picture of her by herself I believe.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 21, 2008)

Spank escaped, and what do I find? He's cuddled up to Savannah's NIC cage. Could this mean that I can finally bond the two? Oh if only I could.. it'll be a dream come true :bunnydance:

Labrador is still recovering. I found him eating pellets, hay, and even drinking water. He's still very upset though. I thought he could use a friend, and he attacked Royce and Spank :disgust:

Ashley came over (Royce's owner), and she dropped off quite a few things. She was very concerned about Labrador, and tried to comfort him. He ran away. She's returning on Friday for even more supplies! So nice of her =]

I'm setting up Muffy's memorial table - there, it'll contain her urn of course, her stuffed bunny "Puffy", the toy Labrador placed under her chin, a picture, one candle, and flowers. This table will be placed by Labrador's NIC cage.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 22, 2008)

I have an English paper due tomorrow, and instead I'm having two bonding sessions!

The first.. is with Labrador and I :bunnybutt:

The second.. is Spank and Savannah :inlove:

Labrador is being a loner as of right now - wanting nothing but to eat and sulk =[. He allows me to comfort him, but after a certain number of minutes, he runs off.

I had Spank and Savannah both out in the living room. Spank ran up to her, and immediately humped her. Savannah lay still - then she humped him. They were great for the next five minutes - playing and cuddling. Until an unexpected trip/nip from Labrador caused Savannah to get upset, kick jump the top of Spank's head - which in turn made him upset and he charged her.

Hopefully these two will bond. Labrador is just too fiesty to bond with another bun. He's been with Muffy since he was just a tiny tiny baby =[


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd keep Laborador out of the mix while you bond the others. I think that is what happened when I was trying to bond Bo and Clover - Tony made things go wacky!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 24, 2008)

Labrador has returned to his old self:

-Jumping on top of the NIC cage to overlook the livingroom. Sees Royce, and has the ultimate stare down.

-Spend every other hour tearing up newspaper and cardboard boxes when Royce is out of view

-Oh wait! There's Savannah. Must have stare down with her!

I've even witnessed a binky over the cardboard box. Labrador continues to allow me to sit next to him and snuggle him for more than two minutes. Hopefully I can have the same relationship with Labrador that I do with Spank.

I have an update on Kimberly. She recovered from the spay, but has bonded with a poor boy who was head tilt. Kimberly is an older girl - I believe 7 or 8. While Monty.. is again much younger - with head tilt. The shelter asked if taking in the pair would be alright, instead of just Kimberly. I replied with "Having just lost Muffy, I'm not in a comfortable position taking in any more rabbits at the moment. I am trying to bond Spank and Savannah, and if that works out, then I will have an available NIC cage for the two. But right now, I don't think I can squeeze in another NIC cage or even an Xpen in my house" =P

I'm also in college and working full time, I said it may be a little hard to individually care for all the animals in my house if I'm going to be gone a lot. I'm still a bit iffy on more rabbits. I like just having my two boys - Labrador and Spank. My boyfriend has his Savannah, and then there's Royce - the loveable foster.

If Savannah and Spank do successfully bond... I also thought about giving the NIC cage to Royce. Royce is the only bun living in the standard rabbit cage. His owner feels a little bad about it, but I told her it was fine. She wanted to build him one.. but I had no room in the house. So Royce is getting the ultimate condo when he goes home to Ashley.

Savannah was supposed to get spayed this week, but because of Muffy's vet bills, I have to push little Savannah to next month.


----------



## swanlake (Jan 24, 2008)

i am glad everything is going well for you

:hug1


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 28, 2008)

It was my first day off from work in awhile. And I had no classes today. So for once - I had nothing to do. Should I maybe go to school and get a head start on my lab assignment? I should.. but there was something that told me to stay home.

Three O' Clock had come, and Vince's cell phone starts buzzing - He had it on silent. Somewhat recognizing the number, I answered his phone.

"Hello?"
"Hi April, I'm calling from King George Veterinary Hospital to tell you that Muffy's ashes had arrived"
...

Total blow. Hearing those two words "Muffy ashes" really hurt. For the first half of the week, I was in complete denial about her death. On the first day, I went as far as _pretending_ she was in the NIC cage with Labrador. In the latter half, I had begun to except she was gone - but it was only partial acceptance.

I had then asked the receptionist what time the veterinary hospital was closed, said my thank you's and got ready. I went to the flower store to buy a bouquet of lilies for the staff at King George and hopped on the bus.

An hour and 20 min. later I had finally arrived. I walked into the animal hospital half an hour before closing and the receptionist immediately retrieved Muffy's urn. She had apologized for not being able to do more, I said it wasn't their fault as Muffy was very old. I handed them the flowers and Dr. Prus thanked me and said she really did hope Muffy would make it.

I would like to thank everyone who has always supported Muffy and myself. Muffy was first seized from a small cage encloser back in the summer of 2003. She has since been in the out of various shelters and homes until she came to me. The Vancouver Rabbit Rescue first rescued Muffy, and she will be remembered as one of the special rabbits there. Small Animal Rescue Society of BC was also involved with her welfare as she became older. I wouldn't know how to cope without the help of RO members, and fellow bunny slave friends. Also, to King George Veterinary Hospital who were the only vets willing to help Muffy on such short notice. They did everything they could, and even offered to take back all of her medication with a refund.

I think I am ready to add a "RIP" next to Muffy's name now.. 
I love you Muffy, you will always be my special little girl.

Muffy's memorial thread:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32151&forum_id=27


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 12, 2008)

For several nights in a row, I have awoken to the sound of bunnies roaming free. "Alright Spank got out again" I murmured, dragging my half asleep legs out into the livingroom where I discovered that yes, Spank had gotten out - but so did Savannah. And here, Spank and Savannah were cuddling and grooming. They had bonded on their own without the help of the human slave.

As I write this blog, it had been only five minutes ago that I had discovered Spank and Savannah have once again found a way to each other. Way back in September, we got Savannah in hopes to bond her with Spank and Spank fully decided that he didn't like her. No big deal we thought, we'll just keep them as two solo buns. But now - only days until Valentines, they realized that they do like each other. <3

I have unblocked the passage leading into Spank's room, where Savannah and Spank both play happily together. And I have opened Savannah's NIC cage where Spank and Savannah again play happily together. My boyfriend (Who owns Savannah) and I have agreed to move her in there.

Royce will finally get out of that pet store rabbit cage, and into Savannah's old NIC Cage. And then I can take out my big cage and use it for Stan!

Oh right Stan. Stan is endangered of euthanization, and has always been my favorite shelter rabbit. He was found in a rainforest park where something nibbled the sides of her ears. When he arrived, he was in serious defensive mode and attacked anything and came within a certain radius of him. I will most likely be taking him since Stan was just like Spank when I brought him home two years ago.

Because Kimberly isn't in any danger, I have decided to no longer take her =[


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 12, 2008)

Awww... self bonding bunnies! That's great news.

And Stan is such a cutie. I say that because he looks so much like my little princess, Jordi! And the nibbled ears give him such character.

Let us know how it goes as soon as he comes home!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 21, 2008)

It's been awhile!

Before I took Stan home from the shelter, I actually found a new home for him! A very rabbit savvy couple came in, and long story short - they were very interested in Stan, especially since he's such a challenge =P They were willing to take in a rabbit who had trouble finding a home, and it was the perfect opportunity!

Here are some pictures of Spank and Savannah! They sure like to poop a lot - I sweep that room everyday :bunnybutt: <= Those bunny butts sure know how to give their slave a workout!
:faint:

















I also realized that I lost all my pictures!! I would love to repost them.. but can't do so without the Edit button :sad:


----------

